# Best conditions for storing wine?



## Mollie (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi! I was wondering what are some of the best ways to store wine in bottles. My guess is a cool and dark place on their side. I'm such a newbie though. Around what temp is ideal?


----------



## Johnd (Nov 24, 2016)

Mollie said:


> Hi! I was wondering what are some of the best ways to store wine in bottles. My guess is a cool and dark place on their side. I'm such a newbie though. Around what temp is ideal?



55 F is considered ideal with the humidity in the 50%-75% range, dark and on their side is correct, in a vibration free environment.


----------



## bkisel (Nov 24, 2016)

I disagree with John concerning the humidity... I've heard and read many times that the humidity, ideally, should not exceed 50%.

To dry and I understand your corks can dry out. To humid and you risk mold growth.


----------



## AZMDTed (Nov 24, 2016)

Mollie said:


> Hi! I was wondering what are some of the best ways to store wine in bottles.



To keep this from becoming a battle of humidity preferences, let me give a direct answer. The best way to store wine in a bottle is:. Unopened 


PS:. John is correct according to traditional French wine cellaring conditions.


----------



## Floandgary (Nov 24, 2016)

The reason to store on it's side is to keep the cork moistened. Too dry conditions can encourage evaporation thru the cork. Advantage Numa-Cork!! (or is it NOVA-Cork?)


----------



## Johnd (Nov 24, 2016)

bkisel said:


> I disagree with John concerning the humidity



You're not really disagreeing with me, I didn't invent the range, just answered the question. 

During extensive research before building my cellar, the vast majority of reputable and experienced cellar builders, equipment manufacturers, wineries, sommeliers, and academics cite that range. If you plan to drink your wine within a few years, it'll be fine. Having wines in my cellar that mature in the 2025-2040 time frame, my choice is to follow the knowledge of those much more experienced at aging and caring for fine wine, so my wines sit at 55F and 70% +/- RH.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 24, 2016)

JohnD, I love your optimism! Wines that mature 2025-2040! Good for you. I don't even buy green bananas any longer.


----------

